# New HDTV Question



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

After my old TV crapped out I just bought a 60" Sony with 1080p, I have a Dish 625 DVR Receiver connected to two rooms currently with Top 120, locals, and international. I noticed that the quality was better then my old TV, but OK. I currently connect it with just the coaxial and simple Audio/Video cables. Is their any way to make the quality better (ie. different cables) or do I need to save up and pay 200 for the receiver and an extra $20 a month plus rental fees? I know the quality is breathtaking, but I just don't have that type of money sitting around right now.

Another question I had, when they show the available in HD on the bottom of shows on NBC, Fox, etc..., what does that mean, that if I pay for HDTV it will show in better quality or that it is being kicked out in 720p and I just need to change settings.

Sorry if my questions sound stupid, but I am new to the HDTV stuff.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are not going to subscribe to HD, I would not get a new HD receivers as you memtioned about, the cost would kill you. You could get a 942 to replace your 625 in order to view your current sd channels via component inputs to your tv. This should give you the best pq. You can also view your OTA, should you be able to receive them and get an idea of what HD would look like, but without the extra fees. I don't see the need to explain how the picture quality changes if you are not using the proper inputs on your tv. It really is a more you have to 'see' it kind of thing.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

garys said:


> If you are not going to subscribe to HD, I would not get a new HD receivers as you memtioned about, the cost would kill you. You could get a 942 to replace your 625 in order to view your current sd channels via component inputs to your tv. This should give you the best pq. You can also view your OTA, should you be able to receive them and get an idea of what HD would look like, but without the extra fees. I don't see the need to explain how the picture quality changes if you are not using the proper inputs on your tv. It really is a more you have to 'see' it kind of thing.


Thanks for your reply, I am not getting the receiver without the service. I just was not sure if the different inputs on my TV like:

Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ) Input(s): 3 (1 Front/2 Rear) 
Composite Video Input(s): 3 (1 Front/2 Rear)

can be used to make a difference with my current service, I am not sure what the difference is between both, tried reading about it on Wikipedia. I looked into a antenna, the stations are around 50 miles away, so I am not sure how good the service would be.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Xasx,
If your TV has an S-Video input, use the S-Video for video, and RCA Red-White outputs for audio, from your 625 to your TV.
If not, use the composite, Yellow-Red-White output from the 625 to the composite input on your TV. Yellow for video, and Red-White for audio.

Unless your Sony TV has a built-in ATSC digital tuner, an antenna for OTA reception of your locals is a moot point, as the 625 does not have a ATSC digital tuner.

Are you certain your Sony is a 1080p? It should also have a HDMI input.

When/if you get a HD receiver, use the Component output/inputs for video, and the RCA Red-White output/inputs for audio.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

xasx said:


> After my old TV crapped out I just bought a 60" Sony with 1080p, I have a Dish 625 DVR Receiver connected to two rooms currently with Top 120, locals, and international. I noticed that the quality was better then my old TV, but OK. I currently connect it with just the coaxial and simple Audio/Video cables. Is their any way to make the quality better (ie. different cables) or do I need to save up and pay 200 for the receiver and an extra $20 a month plus rental fees? I know the quality is breathtaking, but I just don't have that type of money sitting around right now.
> 
> Another question I had, when they show the available in HD on the bottom of shows on NBC, Fox, etc..., what does that mean, that if I pay for HDTV it will show in better quality or that it is being kicked out in 720p and I just need to change settings.
> 
> Sorry if my questions sound stupid, but I am new to the HDTV stuff.


If your TV has an ATSC tuner built in then you could be getting your OTA HD channels in your area just by having a TV antenna hooked up to the internal tuner. If you only have an HD ready TV then you need and HD set top box to get HD channels. As far as getting E* channels in HD save up for the 622 for a PVR. If not into recording them then get the 211 which doesn't coast as much of a deposit. In both cases you get the money back over the next 10 months in rebates. As far as getting better pic w/ existing receiver use the AV out of the receiver to 1 of the AV inputs. That would be the RCA plugs that are colored yellow (vid), red and white (audio) or the S-video and audio.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

Out of curiosity, which cables go into the Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ), I noticed the same thing on my DVD Player also, it has the regular component video and the green, blue fields also.

On noticed on Dish that Discovery displays their programming in widescreen, is this because they shot it in wide mode? I set my TV to wide and it just stretches it instead of fitting across the screen for channels that display in wide, of course DVDs are fine.

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

xasx said:


> Out of curiosity, which cables go into the Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ), I noticed the same thing on my DVD Player also, it has the regular component video and the green, blue fields also.
> 
> On noticed on Dish that Discovery displays their programming in widescreen, is this because they shot it in wide mode? I set my TV to wide and it just stretches it instead of fitting across the screen for channels that display in wide, of course DVDs are fine.
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone.


I think you are confusing composite and component. Composite video is a yellow RCA connector w/ red & white for audio. Component is 3 RCA's that are R, B, & G ( Pr , Pb, & Y). Component is video only and you have to use either the red & white analog audio, or digital audio via either coax (orange RCA) or optical.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

xasx said:


> After my old TV crapped out I just bought a 60" Sony with 1080p, I have a Dish 625 DVR Receiver connected to two rooms currently with Top 120, locals, and international. I noticed that the quality was better then my old TV, but OK. I currently connect it with just the coaxial and simple Audio/Video cables. Is their any way to make the quality better (ie. different cables) or do I need to save up and pay 200 for the receiver and an extra $20 a month plus rental fees? I know the quality is breathtaking, but I just don't have that type of money sitting around right now.
> 
> Another question I had, when they show the available in HD on the bottom of shows on NBC, Fox, etc..., what does that mean, that if I pay for HDTV it will show in better quality or that it is being kicked out in 720p and I just need to change settings.
> 
> Sorry if my questions sound stupid, but I am new to the HDTV stuff.


What model Sony tv do you have? It must be a really nice one. It seems a shame to not have HD of some sort, either through antenna if possible or a dish VIP HD receiver. Another alternative would be to get an HD DVD player. I know nothing about them other than, I believe, they are quite expensive and at least some if not all will output 1080p.

As for cables, I'm pretty sure the quality goes from coaxial being the least to the red, white and yellow composite (which I think is what you refer to as simple audio/video cables) to S-video which requires seperate audio connection, then to either the red, blue and green component or HDMI which are the only ones that will give you HD if you have an HD input and are possibly a toss-up as far as picture quality goes. However, an HDMI cable includes audio while component requires three connections for video and seperate audio. I prefer HDMI myself.

As for the networks, you have to have an HD receiver with the _HD locals_ package to get them in High Definition. If you only have the Standard Definition (SD) locals package your HD tv will not get the channels in HD even though they may say they are being broadcast in HD where available. Or if your tv, as others have said, has a built in tuner and your local channels are broadcasting an HD signal which you can receive with an antenna you could receive them that way.

Taking a quick look at the 625 on the www.dishnetwork.com website it looks like it does not have a component output but it does have S-video which would probably be your best video connection to your HD tv if you stick with your standard definition 625 receiver.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

xasx said:


> Out of curiosity, which cables go into the Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ), I noticed the same thing on my DVD Player also, it has the regular component video and the green, blue fields also.
> 
> On noticed on Dish that Discovery displays their programming in widescreen, is this because they shot it in wide mode? I set my TV to wide and it just stretches it instead of fitting across the screen for channels that display in wide, of course DVDs are fine.
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone.


The 622 would give you the components, just like the dvd player, these usually give you better pq than the rf, composite and s-video. The HD imputs only allows the receiver to change the aspect ratio, the tv will do just the sd inputs. The receivers usually do a better job than the tv does.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

the sony i have is: KDS-60A2000

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/<wb...ame=tv_ProjectionTVs_RearProjection_55to80TVs

I am slowly starting to understand now, thanks for helping out.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

The tuner i have: Tuner: ATSC/NTSC hybrid with Clear QAM (8 VSB)


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

xasx said:


> the sony i have is: KDS-60A2000
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/<wb...ame=tv_ProjectionTVs_RearProjection_55to80TVs
> 
> I am slowly starting to understand now, thanks for helping out.


Nice TV... 

Just plug some rabbit ears in the back and look online here: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx

This will tell you the HD broadcasts in your area. Input the digital channel to your tv and see beautiful HD. This will show you what it should look like. Some HD channels will not broadcast 24hrs in HD, so you might want to check during Primetime. If you can get the Tonight Show in HD, groovy... it is awesome in HD, OTA.

Then you can mess with cables and things from your dish box to try to get it the same quality as OTA. I use component RGB to my Sony KDS with good results. Much better than S-Vid.

Ron


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

ASOT said:


> Nice TV...
> 
> Just plug some rabbit ears in the back and look online here: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had already checked that site out, it seems like I need a medium one for regular locals and large for the hd channels since they are about 50 miles away in philly, anyone have any recommendations for brand, type?

I am also going to go to Best Buy and pick up the Component Video cabes to hook up my dvd player and probably pick up a upconverting dvd player when I see one on sale.

Found this nice site for explanation, linked from wikipedia: http://www.projectorcentral.com/component.htm


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

xasx said:


> Thanks, I had already checked that site out, it seems like I need a medium one for regular locals and large for the hd channels since they are about 50 miles away in philly, anyone have any recommendations for brand, type?


50 miles.... I'm not an expert, but I think you will need a "directional" antenna to get those that far away.

Do you know how many HD channels you can possibly pick up with OTA. This may be a better alternative to upgrading with E*.

Ron


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

ASOT said:


> 50 miles.... I'm not an expert, but I think you will need a "directional" antenna to get those that far away.
> 
> Do you know how many HD channels you can possibly pick up with OTA. This may be a better alternative to upgrading with E*.
> 
> Ron


i think 3, i might as well save up and upgrade or wait for a better deal, i saw dtv had hdtv for 10 bucks additional on any package which seems pretty nice.


----------

